# Office Building HELP



## Esanchez0 (Jun 11, 2012)

We recently purchased an REO property. The walls are covered in gray wall paper and the carpet is brown, the lighting is horrible. I dresperately need your help with a new color scheme and lighting. HELP.
We are located in Delray Beach, Florida.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you post some pictures? How big a building and over how many floors?

What kind of natural light do you have? I know you said it is horrible but what type of lighting do you have now?

Are you planning (or needing) to take the wallpaper down and willing to take the carpeting up or will you be working around it as far as a color scheme?

What type of tenants do you have or anticipate? What business are they in? Will you offer them design options? Is there woodwork? Painted or stained? Are you furnishing the space? Color of the desks and tops are?

When the interior is done, what do you want it to look like and convey?

What is your budget like? Are you open to working with an interior designer? Could save you a chunk if you need furnishing and so forth.


----------

